# Went from Speedplay Zero's to to Shimano ULTEGRA PD-6700-C



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Got some new pedals on Friday. Friday I was out riding and had some hot spots on my foot during a 60 miler. It's been going on for a few rides I've done over the past year. And decided to give Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 carbons a chance. I've put on about a 100 miles on them and not one hot spot even using Specialized BG foot-beds. Had foot-beds in for my Speedplay Zero's to and still got hot spots. 

So far, so good. My feet don't even have any pain afterwards either. Great pedals by the way. Glad I made the move over. Don't get me wrong Speedplay makes good stuff just not for my feet.


----------

